# New Orleans Hornets (55-23) @ Los Angeles Lakers (54-25)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA
9:30pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Good Luck...BIG BIG BIG game to say the least


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I wanna slap the hell out of whoever decided not to pick this game up on ESPN.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^^For real. now i gotta try n find a streamline somewhere...... :no:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

my *** is stuck at work... but i'll be tuned into espn radio all night. im hoping for the best, this is quite an unexpected position for the hornets to be in and i know their gonna come to ball.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

This game should be more then good but i'm hoping we can pull out a win on this one and try and keep a strong streak all the way to the playoff's but the Lakers are never easy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome O.J Hornet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.justin.tv/leasky
the game will be streamed here...but the picture will almost certainly suck.This message shall self-destruct in about 8 hours.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

girllovesthegame said:


> Welcome O.J Hornet.


Thanks its good to be here.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck Hornets fans. This should be a dandy of a game.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

Even if we lose if we put up a good game i will be happy but if its a run over (Which it more then likely wont be) i will not be a very happy person lol


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like the refs are going to put this one away early.Hornets have committed 8 fouls according to the ref...At least half of them are completely nonexistant in the real world...Hollywood bull****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Diable said:


> Looks like the refs are going to put this one away early.Hornets have committed 8 fouls according to the ref...At least half of them are completely nonexistant in the real world...Hollywood bull****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Diable said:


> Looks like the refs are going to put this one away early.Hornets have committed 8 fouls according to the ref...At least half of them are completely nonexistant in the real world...Hollywood bull****.


We have the same amount of foul shots so far... 11-11, seems to be pretty fair to me.

The Hornets are just struggling on D tonight. Refs have been pretty fair for the most part.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Isn't this one hell of a gamethread.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Diable said:


> Looks like the refs are going to put this one away early.Hornets have committed 8 fouls according to the ref...At least half of them are completely nonexistant in the real world...Hollywood bull****.


Dont even go there, stop being a sore looser and a hater.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Lakerees are really tough...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the only thing worse than this loss is seeing the ridiculous unintelligent laker posters running around with some god awful swagger and saying completely uninformed and stupid comments about their team. The fact is, the season series ended up 2-2, and we still have the better record. 

however im very glad to see that laker fans consider us such a threat that they have to belittle the hornets and pretend that we've lucked our way through this season.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

You are right the season series is tied at 2-2 but we have the better conference record, and we are the better team and we are not even at full strength. I wouldnt be suprised if you guys dont make it out of the first round tuff guy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

D*mn. I only read the last couple of posts in this thread. Some unfamiliar faces that don't come say anything when the Hornets beat the Lakers. Wow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> You are right the season series is tied at 2-2 but we have the better conference record, and we are the better team and we are not even at full strength. I wouldnt be suprised if you guys dont make it out of the first round tuff guy.


stay in your own damn forum if you aren't gonna play nice. your 1 game advantage in the conference means jack all, but whatever.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I went to sleep right when the game started but damn, a three point loss? that's tough.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn shame we put up a great fight but what the hell we still are top of the divison and conference at least.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was at this game, and it was crazy. Very fun to watch.

One thing: Chris Paul looks much smaller in person than he does on TV, and Chandler looks much taller in person than on TV.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I was at this game, and it was crazy. Very fun to watch.
> 
> *One thing: Chris Paul looks much smaller in person than he does on TV*, and Chandler looks much taller in person than on TV.



That's funny. I always thought he looked a little bigger in person. Just a little. Not as small as I originally thought. At least he did in the games I've seen in person. Toronto Coach Sam Mitchell thinks so too.....



> "He’s a lot stronger and quicker than what you think,” Toronto coach Sam Mitchell said of Paul. “When you watch him on TV, you think he’s just a little guy; when you see him, he’s put together. He’s strong physically and he’s athletic. He’s just tough.’


How close were you to the court? In my experience whenever I sit in the upper levels, everyone except Shaq and Yao look smaller from afar. Lower level seats are cooler.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the view I had.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice view Basel57. Really nice seats.

The thing with CP is 9 times out of 10 he'll be the smallest guy on the court being one of the smaller guards in the league. Just about every player he's on the court with will be bigger/taller than he is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Nice view Basel57. Really nice seats.
> 
> The thing with CP is 9 times out of 10 he'll be the smallest guy on the court being one of the smaller guards in the league. Just about every player he's on the court with will be bigger/taller than he is.


Very true. When I saw him warming up before the game, I think at one point I saw him standing next to Tyson Chandler, or it might've been David West, but he looked tiny.


----------

